# Project GA > SR swap Pics



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some of the pics from my GA16 to SR20 swap project. 

GA16 ready to come out. 









Ghetto way to remove the engine. We had no engine hoist yet so just dropped that thing on ground and dragged it out. By the way, I removed all front end body parts to prevent from any damage.









GA16 out. bye bye!









Now, prepareing the SR20 to get dropped in. Installed the JUN ultra light weight flywheel. 









JWT Clutch with B15 disc is installed over the JUN flywheel.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

"THE $75 '97 tranny". Yes, it has LSD!! 









Opening the VC was a big surprise. I bought Steve's (a.k.a. 98SR20VE) old DE motor. You can see how he babied this thing. Does it even look like has 76K miles on it? 









Now I have to show you some dirty thing. It was a major mess. That was the worst nightmare.









Engine in. I (ricer) needed some bling bling. 









Finished product. It runs great. 










For more detail about this swap, There's a "Progress Report" on SR20DEforum. Take a look.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44456


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very cool... i wish i could afford the same thing... how much did the sr20 engine run u? and i assume that u did ur own installation.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

was it a de or ve?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

how long did it take to complete the swap once you had all the necessary parts?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *very cool... i wish i could afford the same thing... how much did the sr20 engine run u? and i assume that u did ur own installation. *


I got a great deal on this motor.  



rios said:


> *was it a de or ve? *


DE. 



DryBoy said:


> *how long did it take to complete the swap once you had all the necessary parts? *


Approx. 40 days. Detailed info is posted on SR20forum
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthre...&threadid=44456


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice!
Now you can not claim to be the slowest B14!

That title is ALL MINE!!!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

holy crap. You yanked out the whole dash. that looks like hell. Im gonna go look at your other thread, and try to find out why.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yosuke(sp?)
finally dropping a sr20 in the b14  hope you keep that Black baint intact


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Nice!
> Now you can not claim to be the slowest B14!
> 
> That title is ALL MINE!!! *


LOL Probably no more. It feels pretty quick now! 



Equivocal said:


> *holy crap. You yanked out the whole dash. that looks like hell. Im gonna go look at your other thread, and try to find out why. *


Hahaha.. Yup...



NiN_00 said:


> *Yosuke(sp?)
> finally dropping a sr20 in the b14  hope you keep that Black baint intact  *


Yes.. Finally. I've been wanting this thing for how long?? haha. Sean knows it too. I'm happy.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hopfeully soon ill get my engine swap started get rid of my Ga16 for a Sr16ve i think ill feel the differnce


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

One question... I'm having the same thing done to my car... what are you doing about exhaust? Are the exhaust diameters similar enough so that you won't lose power?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can only hope that the SR I pick up is as clean as the one you have.


I have a couple years until my project gets underway though....

glad to hear that you are happy with it.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *hopfeully soon ill get my engine swap started get rid of my Ga16 for a Sr16ve i think ill feel the differnce  *


SR16VE would be sweet, but SR20VE is getting less expensive these days too. 



niky said:


> *One question... I'm having the same thing done to my car... what are you doing about exhaust? Are the exhaust diameters similar enough so that you won't lose power? *


I already had the Greddy exhaust (2.25in) which is made for SE-Rs. If you have a 1.6L, your stock diameter is 1.5in. Stock 2.0L exhaust is 1.75in. Your car will run with your stock exhaust, but you probably want to change it if you can.



1CLNB14 said:


> *I can only hope that the SR I pick up is as clean as the one you have.
> 
> 
> I have a couple years until my project gets underway though....
> ...


Thank you!!  I fully trusted the person who sold me that engine. It came from Virginia, and I couldn't even see a pic of the engine. I couldn't get the compression test result because the motor was already off the car. But he was very honest and helped me out a lot even after I got this engine. This is a bad picture, but it really is spotless. He used mobil1 every time, and this is the result after 76K miles.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is freakin' CLEAN!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Carbon...you lucky bastard. LOL. I'm envious. Though that SR looks oh so sweet. Hrm...now you've got me thinking...ahhh to have a four-door monster...*drools*...overall, congratulations, it looks great! Lets see some numbers when you take her to the track


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Carbon...you lucky bastard. LOL. I'm envious. Though that SR looks oh so sweet. Hrm...now you've got me thinking...ahhh to have a four-door monster...*drools*...overall, congratulations, it looks great! Lets see some numbers when you take her to the track  *


I'm always scared to take my car to the track. I am afraid of becoming "America's slowest SR20". haha. Anyway, Thanks for your comment!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... no way you can be the slowest... you've got a manual.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

man, your swap took forever. why so long it took me about two days to do mine. did you go JDM???


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

StreeEdwellR said:


> *man, your swap took forever. why so long it took me about two days to do mine. did you go JDM??? *


Actual swap was done after 3 days.. Electical wireing harness was the one giveing us problems because I put '98 motor on '96.


----------

